# Connecting to Dynamic Link Server Failed?



## karelowe (Aug 21, 2016)

I am trying to synchronize a folder in lightroom (CC on a Mac-El Capitan-all up to date) and it will not import my .mp4 files.  It has always done so in the past.  I have LOTS of .mp4's in my catalog.  For some reason, now, they will not import and I get the above error:  "connecting to Dynamic Link Server Failed".  I have googled and it seems like lots of people have this issue, but no answers that I have found.  I would really like to have my catalog up to date.  Any info helpful.  Thanks so much.  Karen


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 22, 2016)

Silly question Karen, but have you tried rebooting?


----------



## karelowe (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes, I have rebooted several times.......I can't really say when it started.  Others (on forums) talk about it starting after an update....I have had back surgery and haven't spent lots of time in here recently, but I have many videos that I have imported over the years but now, I get this error.


----------



## karelowe (Aug 24, 2016)

I am still having issues with the Dynamic Link Server.  Yesterday, I downloaded a scrapbook kit (have been doing this for "years" and the mp4's would not come through.  I am attaching a picture of a different set of videos I tried earlier.  The only thing that is different is the number of videos.  I don't know if it is a setting or what.


----------



## BobbyScott (Sep 22, 2016)

I am having the same problem with the videos that I'm trying to import. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling Quicktime. No luck. 

Interestingly, I tried uploading the video to my account in lightroom.adobe.com via the browser and it uploaded and plays just fine. It even syncs to my Lightroom desktop. But it won't play from my lightroom desktop and has an arrow in the top left corner of the blank thumnail. 

Any ideas?


----------



## karelowe (Sep 23, 2016)

BobbyScott said:


> I am having the same problem with the videos that I'm trying to import. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling Quicktime. No luck.
> 
> Interestingly, I tried uploading the video to my account in lightroom.adobe.com via the browser and it uploaded and plays just fine. It even syncs to my Lightroom desktop. But it won't play from my lightroom desktop and has an arrow in the top left corner of the blank thumnail.
> 
> Any ideas?



Can you see the videos on your Lightroom Desktop?  I can't even get my videos to show up.  Have never tried doing anything through the web site.  I am extremely surprised that others are screaming about this....There sure isn't much help or info regarding this matter.


----------



## BobbyScott (Sep 23, 2016)

karelowe said:


> Can you see the videos on your Lightroom Desktop?  I can't even get my videos to show up.  Have never tried doing anything through the web site.  I am extremely surprised that others are screaming about this....There sure isn't much help or info regarding this matter.



Yes, I'm able to add videos and pictures and they show up in Lightroom Desktop. But in this specific instance, it isn't working. I can upload the image to LIghtroom.adobe.com and the video plays fine. I see the thumbnail in Lightroom Desktop but it doesn't play and has an arrow in the top right corner


----------



## karelowe (Sep 23, 2016)

Thank you.  This is so interesting.  It is new since an update as I have hundreds of videos in Lightroom.  This doesn't make me very happy but am glad to see a possible workaround.  Will try your way, later tonight or tomorrow.  Thank you for sharing....


----------



## karelowe (Sep 23, 2016)

OK.  I decided to try it right now and now I have a question.  Does it upload the videos to a "Collection"?  I would like to upload and put them into a specific folder on the folder tree.  I only see my collections in Adobe Lightroom.Com.  Must admit, I think I have only been to this site a couple of times a long time ago...


----------

